

Amazon Giving away 5$ for installing app from App store - ankit84
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=appstore-promo-surl?ie=UTF8&node=8197990011

======
tejasm
and here's $100 credit for AWS www.appsumo.com/leanstartupconfdeal/

